# Dangermouse!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well Buddy has tried to eat his first mouse!! Anyone looking must of been laughing their head off as me my daughter and her friend chased Buddy (with mouse tail hanging from mouth) around the field.

10 mins later he dropped it ,daughter was not impressed ! Must say we were laughing all the way home.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol OH NO! lol I hate when they do that....but they are so proud of themselves!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thinking of you all chasing Buddy really made me laugh  Beau thankfully hasn't found a mouse but was sat very quietly (unusual for her) looking at something in the garden so I went to investigate and it turned out to be a huge frog! Even when it hopped away she just followed it along the garden as hadn't a clue what to do with it thank goodness


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG thats so funny! 
At least Buddy so far has only put things in his mouth that are already dead (mouse,skull of a rat ,leg of a rabbit)

Its doing my diet good i feel quite sick most evenings


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DONNA said:


> OMG thats so funny!
> At least Buddy so far has only put things in his mouth that are already dead (mouse,skull of a rat ,leg of a rabbit)
> 
> Its doing my diet good i feel quite sick most evenings


Do you think I could borrow Buddy for a while as could do with losing a few pounds


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

And keeping you fit Donna ... just imagining you all in a line... der, der, der, de, de, de, der, der,de, de, der, der,de, de, de, de,de..... a la Benny Hill


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes they can and do eat some pretty gross stuff, don't they?


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Will I was away George ate a spider complete with web! He came running in with the web hanging out of his mouth and was very upset. He then proceeded to cry for 20 mins in total shock and then was promptly sick! Hope they learn their lesson


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Love the Benny Hill image...it must have been such a funny sight....you're all such girls 

I was happily taking pics of Bonnie's pups before they left in April this year and one little monkey looked so pleased that he'd found a dead bird....eeewwww

J xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ewwwww...but yes, aren't they always so pleased with themselves


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Do you think I could borrow Buddy for a while as could do with losing a few pounds


Ali you can borrow Pixie as she is much closer and has disgusting taste like Buddy My friend popped in today,and i couldnt work out why Pixie was so obsessed with her boots until i caught her licking the bottom to find some really smelly poo of some kind.....heave,x This is not helping my diet atall im still a chubster

Jayne I would like to borrow George if ok? We have the most MASSIVE spiders in our house they freak me out!(but i wouldnt want to make him sick!) I am such a girl! x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol, I'm glad its not just my Millie that finds gross things to eat. 

We had a good training session today of leaving all the horse poo in the nature reserve. Leave command was definitely understood although not always adhered to


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

pixie said:


> Ali you can borrow Pixie as she is much closer and has disgusting taste like Buddy My friend popped in today,and i couldnt work out why Pixie was so obsessed with her boots until i caught her licking the bottom to find some really smelly poo of some kind.....heave,x This is not helping my diet atall im still a chubster
> 
> Jayne I would like to borrow George if ok? We have the most MASSIVE spiders in our house they freak me out!(but i wouldnt want to make him sick!) I am such a girl! x


Hi Becky - I would love to borrow Pixie (on a permanent basis you understand  ) Beau can be equally as disgusting and has eaten many things (poo being one of them) but I have managed to stop her doing most of it AND you forget I have seen you in real life and you are definitely NOT a chubster!!!  X


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ali you are too kind! That was a week ago and i have pigged out on Ali.s.j scones AGAIN... Second batch this week...oh dear p.s hope Beau is ok? x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

pixie said:


> Ali you are too kind! That was a week ago and i have pigged out on Ali.s.j scones AGAIN... Second batch this week...oh dear p.s hope Beau is ok? x


Only speak the truth Becky  Hmmmm scones - need to get that recipe  Beau is definitely on the mend thank you though not sure if she is just being a diva and wanting us to be her servants  XX


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Ali79 scone receipe on here ,i think if you look at Becky's posts you'll find it.

Stephen that bird was gross!! must say though arent you proud of me im not such a girl after all as i pick up poo just using the bag (no marigolds needed!!)


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Ali79 scone receipe on here ,i think if you look at Becky's posts you'll find it.
> 
> Stephen that bird was gross!! must say though arent you proud of me im not such a girl after all as i pick up poo just using the bag (no marigolds needed!!)


Hi Donna and thank you - will definitely have a look as Madeleine still has over a week of holidays left so she can get baking as far better at it than me


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Ali79 scone receipe on here ,i think if you look at Becky's posts you'll find it.
> 
> Stephen that bird was gross!! must say though arent you proud of me im not such a girl after all as i pick up poo just using the bag (no marigolds needed!!)


Sooo impressed Donna, I didn't think you'd be at the top of the list for 'Keeping it Country' LOL xx


----------

